# POLL: Do you want to be your/ someone else's fursona?



## Lewi (Sep 11, 2009)

Well, do you? For me, I would'nt mind being my fursona, although being RatchetMechanic's Don would be cool.


----------



## Bacu (Sep 11, 2009)

*Nobody ever reads this bit up here.*

>This thread again

Oh boy.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 11, 2009)

.....No....

Mandatory: Repeptitive thread is repetitive.


----------



## Dass (Sep 11, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> .....No....
> 
> Mandatory: Repeptitive thread is repetitive.



Equally mandatory: overused meme is overused


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 11, 2009)

Dass said:


> Equally mandatory: overused meme is overused



But it is relevant.


----------



## Dass (Sep 11, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> But it is relevant.



But it is overused


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 11, 2009)

I voted for all of them because you allowed us to do this. Also because have some sexually transmitted sand in my vagina. Damn you Xaerun, you could have at least washed first :[


----------



## Dass (Sep 11, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> I voted for all of them because you allowed us to do this. Also because have some sexually transmitted sand in my vagina. Damn you Xaerun, you could have at least washed first :[



...


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 11, 2009)

Dass said:


> But it is overused



So?
QQ moar.


----------



## Dass (Sep 11, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> So?
> QQ moar.



I can make an observation.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 11, 2009)

I wouldn't be all "OMIGAWD YUS PLZ!!!"
but I wouldn't mind, either.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 11, 2009)

Dass said:


> I can make an observation.



And?


----------



## Uro (Sep 11, 2009)

Dass said:


> I can make an observation.



You're a winner.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: Nobody ever reads this bit up here.*

No.  Only a few things I wouldn't mind transforming into, and most of them are human-template anyways (SPARTAN II's, Adeptus Astartes, Officio Assassinorum member, a TES-style Human, OBS Human, and potentially either a C'Tan or the Shrike).  I like being human.  I like being human a lot.  In fact, even given the above offers, I still might not take them.  The only sort of change I can promise you I would accept is an enhancement that extends my life-span (See: Juvenant Drug Treatments, Polseen Treatment, some type of human that has a natural life-span longer than a regular human, etc).


Bacu said:


> Nobody ever reads this bit up here.


  Like hell they don't.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: Nobody ever reads this bit up here.*



Attaman said:


> No.  Only a few things I wouldn't mind transforming into, and most of them are human-template anyways (SPARTAN II's, Adeptus Astartes, Officio Assassinorum member, a TES-style Human, OBS Human, and potentially either a C'Tan or the Shrike).  I like being human.  I like being human a lot.  In fact, even given the above offers, I still might not take them.  The only sort of change I can promise you I would accept is an enhancement that extends my life-span (See: Juvenant Drug Treatments, Polseen Treatment, some type of human that has a natural life-span longer than a regular human, etc).



Let's have fun with Nanos!


----------



## Attaman (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: Nobody ever reads this bit up here.*



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Let's have fun with Nanos!


  Only if I can be JC Denton.


----------



## Zrcalo (Sep 11, 2009)

I wish I could turn into a tetris cube.


----------



## Seas (Sep 11, 2009)

Yes (mine) and also No (mine) , because it depends on the situation/circumstances for me.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 11, 2009)

Seastalker said:


> Yes (mine) and also No (mine) , because it depends on the situation/circumstances for me.


 I take it "during a day in the office" or "during the middle of a graduation ceremony" are circumstances you would say "no".


----------



## Vatz (Sep 11, 2009)

I want to be my fursona, I want there to be a real version of my fursona's girlfriend, and I want to be able to live a relatively peaceful existence without the government trying to rip our guts out. Of course, that won't happen (at least the government-leaving-us-alone part), but I'm still gonna have to say yes.
...
*checks for onlookers and leans really close*
Did you know that some people are actually researching a way to make it possible to change people to real anthros?


----------



## Vatz (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: Nobody ever reads this bit up here.*



Attaman said:


> No. Only a few things I wouldn't mind transforming into, and most of them are human-template anyways (SPARTAN II's, Adeptus Astartes, Officio Assassinorum member, a TES-style Human, OBS Human, and potentially either a C'Tan or the Shrike). I like being human. I like being human a lot. In fact, even given the above offers, I still might not take them. The only sort of change I can promise you I would accept is an enhancement that extends my life-span (See: Juvenant Drug Treatments, Polseen Treatment, some type of human that has a natural life-span longer than a regular human, etc).
> Like hell they don't.


 


So you want to be a genetically-engineered super-soldier, huh? What, the Imperial Guard's bionic wargear not good enough for you? Besides that, the C'Tan are star gods, not humans.

Yeah, I know more about Warhammer 40,000 than you think.


----------



## Vatz (Sep 11, 2009)

Dass said:


> Equally mandatory: overused meme is overused


 
Hell yes. Repetitive themes are repetitive because it's a hot topic. Kind of like politics, only these have a less obscure point.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: Nobody ever reads this bit up here.*



Vatz said:


> So you want to be a genetically-engineered super-soldier, huh?


  Well, more like "less likely to die freak death".  When you have fast enough reaction times to avoid most gunmen, as well as skin hard enough to be impervious to small-arms fire, it gets a bit harder to die in high-crime cities.  Include the stupid-redundant organs of an Astarte, the lack of mental decay, and ability to live for centuries / millenia...


> What, the Imperial Guard's bionic wargear not good enough for you?


  Oh no, they're perfectly fine.  Infrared eyes, arms capable of rending steel, lasgun-resistant vertebrae, all grand.  But if I'm going this route, might as well choose "Skitarii" as my choice.  Actually, feth that:  Magos, here I come!  Mechadendrites, for goodness!


> Besides that, the C'Tan are star gods, not humans.


  I know, but something about a shapeshifting mass of living metal that can consume stars, is nigh-invulnerable to gigajoule-grade weaponry, and can use any part of their body as a weapon keen enough to pass any armor and physics-violating enough to cut through any forcefield makes me smile.  In the very least, once everyone else starts turning this planet into their own kingdoms I'll be long gone with my hand-picked Lords as I start harvesting the galaxy.


> Yeah, I know more about Warhammer 40,000 than you think.


  If I wanted to be a real dick, I could choose my new form to be an Ork.  Standard grunt can survive impacts strong enough to leave crumbling craters in stone walls, have good odds of living through a building being demolished on top of them, and consider 200m falls as "survivable".  Add in the bigger I get, the more durable and powerful I get until I can catch incoming attacks between my hands and survive submergence in Lava...

Oh yeah, and the whole while I'm creating dozens / hundreds / thousands of others of me just by living.  And the only way to prevent this is to scorch the earth to the point no-one else can use it either.  Oh yeah, and killing me just speeds up the process.

But meh, if I'm going for "Thousands of me that can kill you", I might as well take the Shrike.  I'll kill you five minutes ago.  In thirteen separate ways.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 12, 2009)

Why would I want to be something that isn't my own?


----------



## Attaman (Sep 12, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Why would I want to be something that isn't my own?


 Slander?


----------



## Ratte (Sep 12, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Slander?



:V


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 12, 2009)

I totally wanna be a Ratteguhn.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 12, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I totally wanna be a Ratteguhn.



Liar. :c


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah.  I wouldn't mind being my 'sona.  Could be fun.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 12, 2009)

No. I'd rather not have scientists all over me. :[


----------



## Utsukushii (Sep 12, 2009)

How fun. But it's not entertaining if I can't do anything. God, I'll probably be studied on. On second thought...


----------



## Zing (Sep 12, 2009)

Don't think I'd mind turning into my fursona, I guess.. Particularly if all it's rather "unusual" abilities came along with the transformation..


----------



## Trigger (Sep 12, 2009)

I'd love to be my 'sona! I'd just have to hide from the scientists... : /


----------



## Lucky WOLFIE (Sep 12, 2009)

I would rather be my own fursona because he is a cute and huggable little wox pup.


----------



## Vatz (Sep 13, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> No. I'd rather not have scientists all over me. :[


 


Utsukushii said:


> How fun. But it's not entertaining if I can't do anything. God, I'll probably be studied on. On second thought...


 


Trigger said:


> I'd love to be my 'sona! I'd just have to hide from the scientists... : /


 

My answer to all these "scientist" problems:


----------



## Attaman (Sep 13, 2009)

Vatz said:


> My answer to all these "scientist" problems:


  The answer to all problems:  




In a pinch, this guy will do.


----------



## Vatz (Sep 13, 2009)

Attaman said:


> The answer to all problems:


Agreed


Attaman said:


> In a pinch, this guy will do.


 


What the--?


----------



## Vatz (Sep 13, 2009)

Vatz said:


> My answer to all these "scientist" problems:


 
Oh yes...and if the Army comes after you for killing the scientists....




http://indopakdef.files.wordpress.com/2009/07/m4andm203.jpg


----------



## Attaman (Sep 13, 2009)

Vatz said:


> What the--?


  He'll kill you five minutes ago... if you're lucky.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't want to be anything other than my human self. I don't even want to be a different human. I like being myself! However, I totally wouldn't mind OWNING a talking hippie Keeshond =3

Well, but then again, a tail and some dog ears would be pretty fun =3 But I'd want to stay my human self still!


----------



## Vatz (Sep 13, 2009)

You guys are a bit....hesitant at times.
I would do it without a second thought.

Oh, and remember: SPAS + Scientist = No more problems.


----------



## HoneyPup (Sep 13, 2009)

No. I just want to be me.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 13, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Liar. :c


I totally would.  Those things look deadly.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 13, 2009)

Vatz said:


> You guys are a bit....hesitant at times.


 Well, I like being me.  My life ain't perfect, but I'm fine with that:  I _hate_ perfection.  


> Oh, and remember: SPAS + Scientist = No more problems.


  Similarly, a successful speech check will do, but by golly this is the internet and if we won't resort to violence first thing then we haven't been around these type of scenarios long enough. :grin:


----------



## Ratte (Sep 13, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I totally would.  Those things look deadly.



c:


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 14, 2009)

Heck yea, and no worries about scientists.
(Dragons can shapeshift)

Besides I'm half way there allready, I've got enough hair on me that a little more would not be that noticeable, the scales, horns, and claws on the other hand would be.


----------



## Vatz (Sep 16, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Well, I like being me. My life ain't perfect, but I'm fine with that: I _hate_ perfection.


 
Faukes aren't perfect, though, so I wouldn't _be _perfect if I was my Fursona...for example, Penicillin has lethal effects on them, they have to fight for their whole life, with almost no time to let off stress (it's hard for them not to go crazy), and finally, they aren't super-powered freaks. Super-human, but not super-powered.



Attaman said:


> Similarly, a successful speech check will do, but by golly this is the internet and if we won't resort to violence first thing then we haven't been around these type of scenarios long enough. :grin:


 
Well, the shotgun is in case they don't want to talk it out peacefully...
...


Attaman said:


> successful speech check


You play D&D, I can see.


----------



## Vatz (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: Nobody ever reads this bit up here.*



Attaman said:


> If I wanted to be a real dick, I could choose my new form to be an Ork. Standard grunt can survive impacts strong enough to leave crumbling craters in stone walls, have good odds of living through a building being demolished on top of them, and consider 200m falls as "survivable". Add in the bigger I get, the more durable and powerful I get until I can catch incoming attacks between my hands and survive submergence in Lava...
> 
> Oh yeah, and the whole while I'm creating dozens / hundreds / thousands of others of me just by living. And the only way to prevent this is to scorch the earth to the point no-one else can use it either. Oh yeah, and killing me just speeds up the process.


 
Like to see thousands of Greeskins survive _this_





 On top of that, all the Imperium would have to do after nuking the surface of the planet is move on to find a new one, and then just come back in a couple thousand years...


----------



## Lasair (Sep 16, 2009)

Vatz said:


> Oh yes...and if the Army comes after you for killing the scientists....



And then when you have the whole of NATO on your ass for getting rid of that little 'problem' theres always this...



































Peacekeeper missile.
the biggest oxymoron since 'millitary intelligence'


----------



## Attaman (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: Nobody ever reads this bit up here.*



Vatz said:


> Like to see thousands of Greeskins survive _this_


  Step 1:  Choose "Big Mek" Variety of Ork.
Step 2:  Build Stompa Mob and / or Shokk Attack Gun battery
Step 3:  ???
Step 4:  WAAAAGH!


----------



## Shino (Sep 16, 2009)

I shall now lamely attempt to re-rail this thread.

Yeah, I think it'd be awesome to be my fursona (a big blue wolf), but sometimes I think it'd also be really awesome to be my BF's fursona (a pink skunk).

But yeah, the dissection thing ain't all that awesome.


----------



## shakyartist (Sep 16, 2009)

I like the fandom but don't really think I would like being a furry. Don't know why.


----------



## TDK (Sep 16, 2009)

I said yes because while it would a cool experience for a while, it would suck to be a weasel forever. I dont think bi-pedal weasels are allowed at say the mall or KFC for example :<, two of my favorite places. And I know that if im the only one around, Obama and the goof troop (Department of Homeland Security) would be after my ass.


----------



## Vatz (Sep 17, 2009)

Shino said:


> But yeah, the dissection thing ain't all that awesome.


 


Motor Mouth said:


> I said yes because while it would a cool experience for a while, it would suck to be a weasel forever. I dont think bi-pedal weasels are allowed at say the mall or KFC for example :<, two of my favorite places. And I know that if im the only one around, Obama and the goof troop (Department of Homeland Security) would be after my ass.


 
.....
I wish that I could share your concerns....I'd just blow the shit out of the people who came after me....


----------



## Lasair (Sep 17, 2009)

Vatz said:


> .....
> I wish that I could share your concerns....I'd just blow the shit out of the people who came after me....



here youll need this








Personally, i wouldnt mind.
Lasair has the needed weaponry skills to deal with the resulting hoard of scientists, researchers, geneticists and haters that may come after him.


----------



## Mr_Di (Sep 17, 2009)

That's definetly better xD


----------



## Lasair (Sep 17, 2009)

Mr_Di said:


> That's definetly better xD



TOPOL M1 huh? nah I still prefer the good old peacekeeper.
or mayb this























The Trident. Submarine Launched Ballistic Missile
MIRV with 8 warheads @3 MT each.
Yep your fucked now.


----------



## Vatz (Sep 17, 2009)

An Lasair Rua said:


> here youll need this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Mr_Di said:


> That's definetly better xD


 


An Lasair Rua said:


> TOPOL M1 huh? nah I still prefer the good old peacekeeper.
> or mayb this
> 
> 
> ...


 


Now now, no need to fight over the best weapon for killing those meddlesome scientists and soldiers...they're all explosives, right?


----------



## pheonix (Sep 17, 2009)

lol maybe, you'll never know.


----------



## Vatz (Sep 18, 2009)

An Lasair Rua said:


> Lasair has the needed weaponry skills to deal with the resulting hoard of scientists, researchers, geneticists and haters that may come after him.


 
Ditto.


----------



## Glitch (Sep 19, 2009)

I love my character(s), thank you very much.  
I don't want to be anyone else's.


----------



## X (Sep 19, 2009)

sure, why not? i can always shapeshift back to what i was in the first place. and scientists would never be able to capture me, because my 'sona has no definite form.


actually that brings up a great business idea, all sorts of people on the main site would want to see what their fursona looked like irl. i could make a killing from shape-shifting into peoples fursonas and selling pics.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 19, 2009)

X said:


> sure, why not? i can always shapeshift back to what i was in the first place. and scientists would never be able to capture me, because my 'sona has no definite form.
> 
> 
> actually that brings up a great business idea, all sorts of people on the main site would want to see what their fursona looked like irl. i could make a killing from shape-shifting into peoples fursonas and selling pics.



If Furries could track you to get pictures of their Fursona done, law enforcement could definitely track you down.  Unless you're living in Suicide for Hire-verse, then you're set to go.


----------



## Vatz (Sep 20, 2009)

X said:


> sure, why not? i can always shapeshift back to what i was in the first place. and scientists would never be able to capture me, because my 'sona has no definite form.


 
What if you got drunk, fucked-over, and stoned enough to let loose right in front of a cop/cops?


----------



## X (Sep 20, 2009)

Vatz said:


> What if you got drunk, fucked-over, and stoned enough to let loose right in front of a cop/cops?



i have no idea? 

i dont plan on using drugs or over indulging on alcohol ether, so i dont really have a response to that.


----------

